# Adanac Beverages - Toronto Ontario



## Donas12 (Feb 5, 2021)

Here are a three 9 oz bottles I have from Adanac Beverages/Caledonia Springs. These two companies seem related, but not sure how...
Fun fact Adanac is Canada spelled backwards.
Any info on the bottlers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 5, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> Here are a three 9 oz bottles I have from Adanac Beverages/Caledonia Springs. These two companies seem related, but not sure how...
> Fun fact Adanac is Canada spelled backwards.
> Any info on the bottlers would be much appreciated.View attachment 218499View attachment 218500


Canada spelled backwards you clever ducks


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 5, 2021)

Caledonia Springs was once the site of a large mineral springs spa and hotel. Opening in the 1830s, it slowly grew from a simple structure to a very large luxury health spa and resort before closing in 1915. The hotel and grounds carried a number of different names becoming the Grand Hotel between 1875 and 1905 when the property was purchased by the CPR who renamed it the Caledonia Springs Hotel. The hotel spa complex and the supporting village, also largely owned by the CPR, boasted a variety of hotels, inns, boarding houses, churches, schools and commercial establishments and at its peak had a population of 4-500 persons. Though its customers came primarily from Montreal and Ottawa, people from as far away as New York and Europe came to enjoy the country and take the natural spring waters. The various owners of the hotel and spring over its long history also shipped large amounts of its mineral water across Canada, to the US and to Europe. The last hotel in the town closed in 1947 and the railway tracks and station, constructed in 1896, closed and were removed by 1986. Nothing is left now but a bike trail which follows the old railway right of way.(the Prescott


----------



## RCO (Feb 6, 2021)

have a tona cola bottle that I got in an auction assortment a couple years ago , its not in great condition , acl has some wear but colour still red/white 

don't have an adanac bottle but did find a broken one a couple years ago so it was sold around here

Adanac and Caledonia Springs were brands of Canada dry according to my book . the labels on bottles are weird and make it seem like Caledonia springs was a separate bottler but my book clearly lists them as being part of the Canada dry line


----------

